# معرض الأجهزة الطبية بألمانيا



## وينك تعال (29 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته،،،

أخواني الكرام هل من معلومات عن هذا المعرض و الذي يقال بأنه الأكبر في العالم بالنسبة للأجهزة الطبية ، و متى يقام ، و هي أهميته بمعنى أنه عرض للشراء فقط أم أنه يوجد شرح للتقنيات الجديدة و الأجهزة الجديدة و ندوات أم جميعها ..
و أخيراً هل يوجد له موقع على النت
و بارك الله فيكم.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (29 أكتوبر 2006)

المعارض التي تقام في المانية في كولونيا اكثر الشركات المشتركة هي المانية .

لكني انصحك بمعرض ومؤتمر Arab health الذي سيقام في 29 -1-2007 ولثلاثة ايام في مركز 

دبي العالمي للمعارض التي تشارك فيه اكبر الشركات العلمية لمختلف الأختصاصات .

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق.


البغدادي


----------



## omran.z (29 أكتوبر 2006)

أخي الكريم 
هناك معرض ضخم , يقام كل سنة في مدينة دوسلدورف بألمانيا . 
اسم المعرض Medica و موقعه على الانترنت هو www.medica.de
وقت المعرض من 15 ولغاية 18 تشرين الثاني 2006 وهو من أضخم معارض الأجهزة الطبية في العالم


----------



## وينك تعال (30 أكتوبر 2006)

تسلم أخوي عمران هذا هو بارك الله فيك
مشرفنا الغالي هل تقصد أن حضور المعرض الذي في دبي افضل من المذكور لأنني حسب ما سمعت أنه بدون ندوات فقط عروض ،
و هل له موقع على النت مشكور و بارك الله فيك.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (30 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخ الفاضل .

هناك المؤتمرات والندوات مع عرض الأجهزة .
الموقع كمايلي . 

www.arabhealthonline.com 

البغدادي


----------



## bakordjeme (1 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*موقع معرض الصحة السوري*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،

http://www.syrianmedicare.com


----------



## alaa_husien (5 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## احمد صلاح السيسي (6 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكوووووورررررررررر


----------



## عمرالحربي (17 يونيو 2007)

مشكوريييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## somy (19 يونيو 2007)

يعطيكم العافية


----------



## Salah.t1 (28 أبريل 2010)

يا ريت تفاصيل اكثر حول الامعارض الطبية لسنوات 2010-2011-2012 عالميا وعربيا 
ومواعيدها


----------



## شرف هاشم (30 أبريل 2010)

ارجوا افادتى 
هل تقام معارض فى امريكا وما هى مواعيدة شكرا ليكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

